# Sony Walkman sur Mac OS X



## neckel23 (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Tout le monde

Je voulais savoir si l'un d'entre vous pourrait m'expliquer s'il est possible de faire fonctionner un Sony Walkman sur un mac, dans le genre le configurer avec iTunes ou bien avec un autre logiciel.
(le sony walkman était un cadeau, je suis a part ça un heureux utilisateur de l'iPod, mais bon, je voudrais qd-même l'utiliser...)

Merci d'avance


----------



## whereismymind (6 Mai 2007)

iTunes ne dialogue qu'avec l'iPod exception faite de qques baladeurs chez Archos grâce à un plugin édité par la marque (et encore, ça marche pas terrible).

Pour le moment le nouveau Sony n'est pas compatible Mac mais apparemment, il serait rendu compatible d'ici cet été via une MAJ.


----------



## neckel23 (6 Mai 2007)

mais il n'y a pas un patch ou bien un crack.... c'est chiant parce que je dois a toujours aller chez un pote qui est sur windows (le pauvre) pour en changer la musique...


----------



## Zyrol (6 Mai 2007)

neckel23 a dit:


> mais il n'y a pas un patch ou bien un crack.... c'est chiant parce que je dois a toujours aller chez un pote qui est sur windows (le pauvre) pour en changer la musique...



:modo: :modo: :modo: 

si effectivement il y a un patch ou un crack.... c'est pas sur MacG que tu le trouveras...


----------



## ROB 59 (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
A defaut le glisser Deposer a partir du Finder?


----------



## lifenight (7 Mai 2007)

Oui, tu peux brancher ton téléphone avec le cable usb, il va monter la memory stick, tu glisses tes musiques.

Mais les K750i et W800i ne permettent pas de lire les tags issus des mp3 directement, obligé de passer par disc2phone sur windows, par contre aucun problème avec un K800i ou autres modèles qui sont capables de lire directement les tags et donc, aucun logiciel n'est nécessaire


----------

